# Firewall problem!!



## brittle (Jan 23, 2009)

When I try to open Windows Firewall, there's an error message: 

"Windows Firewall settings cannot be displayed because the associated service is not running."

Nothing's helped yet. I also get the same message when I go to run -> firewall.cpl
:4-dontkno


----------



## grue155 (May 29, 2008)

Click Start -> Run, and enter "services.msc" to show what background services are on your machine. Scroll down the list to find "Windows Firewall". Click the line to highlight it. And then start the service if it is stopped or disabled.


----------



## brittle (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks!
But when I enter Services.msc, it says: MMC couldn't create the snap-in.  So I can't see anything there...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have a bigger issue than the firewall not starting or you aren't running on an account with administrative rights.


----------

